# Altzheimer's Puzzle



## Ozarkgal (Mar 26, 2013)

I actually put it together, which is shocking because I am not good at this type of thing.  Right now, Hubby is working on a 1000 piece Thomas Kincade puzzle.  He has the patience for this, but not I.  I can usually walk up and within a minute or two pick out a matching piece, and that's the extent of my interest. I have no "want to" to put a 1000 piece puzzle together.








If you can put this puzzle together. You can say goodbye to Alzheimer's! This is really clever and a bit challenging. As we older people are concerned with Alzheimer's disease, this puzzle may help dispel some fear.It's easy to put together if you are not affected by Alzheimer's disease, but impossible to do for someone with the disease.
A really neat puzzle!! http://www.brl.ntt.co.jp/people/hara/fly.swf


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2013)

That was cool - it took me 37 seconds to get it together.

... of course, that STILL doesn't explain why I forget my own name. 


I've seen some really crazy puzzles, like a 1,500-piece solid black one, but I just don't have the time - or interest - to work on them. My roomie likes to do them and tried to convince me to help, but I have enough of a challenge just trying to live life, let alone separate all the straight-edged pieces, then build the "frame", then find common color groups, then ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah. I got it together. My wife and I take spells of working jigsaw puzzles. I really don't like the 1,000 piece ones but sometimes we'll try one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not good at those things either.  I was able to put it together, but it took a few minutes.  I felt a bit scared, as I'm concerned about getting Alzheimer's, since I've always had kind of a poor memory, and my aunt on my mother's side died of AD in a nursing home.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not good at those things either.  I was able to put it together, but it took a few minutes.  I felt a bit scared, as I'm concerned about getting Alzheimer's, since I've always had kind of a poor memory, and my aunt on my mother's side died of AD in a nursing home.



My private student and I (he's 53, I'm 55) usually talk for an hour or so before our lesson - our "counseling" time  - and one of the trends we've noticed in our conversations is that both of us will get stuck on a common name or place or item, usually something easily remembered. We seem to be doing this more and more lately and we jokingly say that we're developing early Alzheimer's, but of course it isn't a laughing matter.

But we laugh anyway, I think mainly to cover our concern that we ARE beginning that long, slow decline.

I think Jacqueline Stallone placed a curse on me - since I posted that thread about Rumpology the other day I couldn't remember her son's name (the famous one, not the disappointing one layful. My student and I were talking about violent movies and I used the example of the Rambo series, which starred .... um .... whatshisname ... uh ...

Of course, like the other half of an old married couple he just stared blankly back at me, because HE had forgotten it as well.

The name "Sylvester Stallone" usually comes easily to mind for most Americans, so it wasn't as if his name were Antonio Giuseppe Balducci or some other hard-to-remember name. He's Sly! Sly Stallone! Rambo! Rocky!

But we couldn't remember it until the end of the lesson, 2 hours later ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2013)

Well at least you remembered a couple of hours later.   I always knew that when we got older, our memory would fail and some dementia was natural for many people...but, Alzheimer's where you can't remember who or where you are is scary. 

 Lots of aluminum in the brains of AD victims, guess if they keep spraying that aluminum from the planes to change the weather, it will show in younger people too, like 30s and 40s.  Somebody mention a tin-foil hat lately? layful: (PS: big pharma IS in bed with the FDA, doing the horizontal mambo)


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well at least you remembered a couple of hours later.   I always knew that when we got older, our memory would fail and some dementia was natural for many people...but, Alzheimer's where you can't remember who or where you are is scary.



Yeah, it isn't at the scary stage by any means.



> Lots of aluminum in the brains of AD victims, guess if they keep spraying that aluminum from the planes to change the weather, it will show in younger people too, like 30s and 40s.  Somebody mention a tin-foil hat lately? layful: (PS: big pharma IS in bed with the FDA, doing the horizontal mambo)



That's why I wear a TIN foil hat - Momma Sifu didn't raise no dummies that wore ALUMINUM ones! 

There's also been an *increasing amount of aluminum* (or as our friends across the pond call it, "aluminium") in our food and water supplies, leading to who-knows-how-much damage that's been misdiagnosed ...


----------

